# App for NJ Fishing Regulations



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

No more fumbling for the NJ 'regs card' to remember fish seasons. Get the regs in real time. Just bookmark the page below. It will tell you if the season is open or closed at the time you visit the page.

http://njsaltfish.com/index.php/nj-regulations.html


----------

